# John Owen on the children of believers and God’s covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 15, 2021)

... (2.) _Households_ were constantly reckoned unto the Church, when the Heads of the Families were entered into Covenant, _Luk._ 19.9. _Act._ 16.15. _Rom._ 16.10, 11. 1 _Cor._ 1.16. 2 _Tim._ 4.19.

(3.) _Children_ to belong unto, and have an Interest in their _Parents’ Covenant_; not only in the promise of it, which gives them Right unto _Baptism_; but in the Profession of it in the _Church Covenant,_ which gives them a Right unto all the Privileges of the Church, whereof they are capable, until they voluntarily relinquish their claim unto them.

(4.) _Baptizing the Children of Church Members,_ giving them thereby an Admission into the visible _Catholic_ Church, puts an Obligation on the Officers of the Church, to take care, what in them lieth, that they may be kept and preserved _meet Members_ of it, by a due watch over them, and instruction of them. ...

For more, see John Owen on the children of believers and God’s covenant.


----------

